# KATO starter packs



## Pacecars (Apr 20, 2020)

Until I can get to building on the layout would it be a waste to get one of the KATO unitrack oval with siding starter packs? I want to at least get something to get it up and running soon.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

In my opinion (others may vary) it would definitely NOT be a waste and would get you up and running ASAP.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pacecars said:


> Until I can get to building on the layout would it be a waste to get one of the KATO unitrack oval with siding starter packs? I want to at least get something to get it up and running soon.


If you intend to use Unitrack on your future layout, then the starter set would simply blend in with what you intend to do later. If your plans are for flex or sectional track, then you must decide what you would do with the starter set. Perhaps a seasonal Christmas tree layout or a small permanent layout in another part of the house.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Pacecars said:


> Until I can get to building on the layout would it be a waste to get one of the KATO unitrack oval with siding starter packs? I want to at least get something to get it up and running soon.


Pacecars;

Yes, you could use a Kato starter pack to get started, I think that's what there for! 😁 You can also later include your Kato track on your permanent layout. It's possible to adapt Kato Unitrack to connect to flex track. There are youtube videos on how to do that. So no, it won't be a waste at all.

Traction Fan 😊


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I would rather save my scarce hobby dollars for things I will actually use later. But it's your money, so if that seems like a good option to you, then by all means do so.

Unitrack is an excellent product that can be used on a future layout if desired. It's not as versatile as flex track, and much more expensive, but those may not be big factors for you.


----------



## Pacecars (Apr 20, 2020)

Found a good deal on one so I ordered it


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes, Kato Unitrack is expensive, but those Kato Master (M1 and M2) and Variation (V1 to V7) can be a cost-effective way to get a basic layout up and running.

For example, M2 (12 3/8 radius oval loop and siding) plus V6 (Outside 13 3/4 radius oval loop) plus V7 (double crossover) will give you two ovals plus a crossover connection plus a siding. Throw in a V3 to get a small yard, and you've got a nice little starter layout. And the cost will be less than buying the track and turnouts individually. (For example, the V3 Railyard Switching set contains 3 #6 turnouts, 3 turnout controllers, some 28-inch radius curves, 3 bumpers and a hand full of straight track. All of this bought separately would run a bit over $130.00, but the V3 set can be had for 100 bucks.) 

This was all built with Unitrack. It started out just like I described in the preceding paragraph, then it expanded. But I am still using most of the original track and turnouts. 

(And those power-routing turnouts are great for parking trains in your yards without complicated wiring.)


----------



## ted535is (Dec 3, 2019)

I really like that layout using the track kits. What size is the board you have it on? Will all that fit on a 3' x 6' board?


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks. That layout is on a 36 inch by 80 inch hollow core door. It is a modified version of Atlas's N-9 Multiple Track Arrangement from Introduction to N Scale Model Railroading.

The Atlas N-9 track plan will easily fit on a 3 ft by 6 ft board, but its curve radii are only 9 3/4 inches and 11 inches. I'm running passenger trains, so I upsized it so the main line ovals are now 15 1/8 inches and 13 3/4 inches radius. And I stretched it a bit. That hollow core door is only 8 inches longer than a 3 ft by 6 ft baseboard, but the extra length gave me longer station platforms there in the middle.

It has changed a little since that picture, I am attaching a track diagram from SCARM. None of the buildings or scenery are on there yet.

And not wanting to miss an opportunity to show off, here's a link to the history of Prairie City Union Station.


----------

